# The most beautiful motorways in the mountains



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Penn's Woods said:


> Interstate 87 through the Adirondacks (northern New York state). Particularly this time of year.


I think also this one is very impressive: I-70 through San Rafael swell, Utah:










The highway crosses one of the most remote areas in the contiguous 48 states. This road was completed in 1970 from scratch, since there was not an old road or trail along that direction and the entire area was not accessible before, except by air or hiking.








110mi (177km) is the longest section of road with no gas stations in the contiguous 48 states.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I-70 through the Glenwood Canyon in Colorado







I-15 through the Virgin River Gorge in Arizona







I-90 across Lookout Pass in Montana & Idaho


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

I have also forget to mention A8 in France,which is a great motorway.


----------



## Maciek_CK (Dec 10, 2007)

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I have also forget to mention A8 in France,which is a great motorway.


Indeed, it is. You’ve got to love the stretch next to the border with Italy.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I-70 through the Glenwood Canyon in Colorado


Simply amazing.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Southern California has many mountain pass highways, especially the ones that cut through the mountains North of LA:


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

None says "Autostrada del Brennero/Brenner Autobahn" A22 in Italy, A13 in Austria?


----------



## nevad (Jan 17, 2018)

E762:
BOS-MNE border -
Plužine (MNE) -
24,7 KM


----------

